# Gecko Identification please help!!



## haz1111 (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi, can anyone please help identify this gecko and the red spots in between it's toes??


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Oct 25, 2007)

yep thats agecko alright 
haha sorry im not sure, where abouts are you located? could help with the ID


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Oct 25, 2007)

Am I right in saying those red spots are ticks?


----------



## Australis (Oct 25, 2007)

Red mites... 

Pretty common on wild lizards like skinks and geckos..


----------



## haz1111 (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm located in Melbourne at a shipping container park, we receive containers from all over the world so i could have come from anywhere. i just wanted to know if it was native to Australia.
I think we may have to call quarantine.


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Oct 25, 2007)

Australis said:


> Red mites...
> 
> Pretty common on wild lizards like skinks and geckos..


 
Close enough.......



haz1111 said:


> I'm located in Melbourne at a shipping container park, we receive containers from all over the world so i could have come from anywhere. i just wanted to know if it was native to Australia.
> I think we may have to call quarantine.


 
:shock:dang.


----------



## tan (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmm well that might explain it. I was just looking it up in a book and couldn't find an exact match. Probably a good idea just to get it checked by quarantine. But I'm no gecko expert. Keep us informed of what you find out.


----------



## Australis (Oct 25, 2007)

_Heternonotia_
Native species


----------



## tan (Oct 25, 2007)

Which one Austy? I thought it looked similar to the bynoes but like I said, I'm no gecko expert so am curious to know.


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Oct 25, 2007)

yea haha which one? 
Heteronotia binoei 
Heteronotia planiceps 
Heteronotia spelea
?????


----------



## pugsly (Oct 25, 2007)

I dont agree Austy..

I think its def foreign..


----------



## haz1111 (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks! I'll wait and see what quarantine have to say.... I'll keep you posted


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Oct 25, 2007)

yea i didnt think it looked like any heteronotia


----------



## pugsly (Oct 25, 2007)

Doesnt look like any native Heteronotia anyway.

More of a Salturius look to it.. 

But found in Melbourne from a shipping container, that screams foreign.

Cool looking guy.


----------



## Radar (Oct 25, 2007)

I wonder how many PM's Haz is getting right now...............


----------



## Australis (Oct 25, 2007)

pugsly said:


> I dont agree Austy..
> 
> I think its def foreign..



I dont agree with myself now either :shock:

I didnt pay attention to the feet.
So not a _Heternonotia_ at all.


----------



## Pike01 (Oct 25, 2007)

no,definately an import.Call Aqis and take it to Melb zoo.It needs to be in an Quarantine approved premise immediately.


----------



## Moreliaman (Oct 25, 2007)

That looks like a Bibron's gecko (Pachydactylus bibronii) to me, deffo not australian i think !
Bit under weight too !
African ?


----------



## WombleHerp (Oct 25, 2007)

oh man its a pretty one! shame if its not local to aus it might have to get euthanised..


----------



## haz1111 (Oct 25, 2007)

He's in the hands of AQIS now, still not sure what he is, but I really hope they don't kill him.


----------



## salebrosus (Oct 25, 2007)

Well if he doesnt get killed you'll find him on the exotics market soon enough 

Simone.


----------



## pugsly (Oct 25, 2007)

I think your spot on Moreliaman!


----------



## tan (Oct 25, 2007)

From what I read the Heteronotia doesn't occur in Melbourne which is why I also assumed foreign due to the circumstances of where it was found.


----------



## Moreliaman (Oct 25, 2007)

I guess it being quite a common herp over here & i used to sell them "might" give me a small advantage of id'ing it !...


----------



## pugsly (Oct 25, 2007)

haha well there ya go.

Yeah I think I have studied my Reptile books of Australia enough and didnt recall seein any looking like that..

Nice looking things, hard to keep?


----------



## haz1111 (Oct 25, 2007)

What are the chances of me having mites on my clothing??


----------



## pugsly (Oct 25, 2007)

Those mites, not likely, they latch onto the Gex and pretty much stay there, Leaf tails have them all the time in the wild.

Just spray yourself with TOD and you'll be right!


----------



## Moreliaman (Oct 25, 2007)

One of the easiest geckos to keep and breed I’d say, Would have loved australia :lol: can be quick and some get a bit snappy, but they usually calm down after a few weeks.


----------



## pugsly (Oct 25, 2007)

Nice.

Well unfortunately he is probably getting the gas chamber for his trouble..

Ohwell.. quarentine is quarentine..


----------



## haz1111 (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks guys, appreciate your help.
I'm still a little sad that they are going to kill him though.


----------



## Moreliaman (Oct 25, 2007)

Haz can i ask where you found it ? was it outside or inside a conatiner ?


----------



## haz1111 (Oct 25, 2007)

It was inside a container I believe, one of our yard staff found it.


----------



## Moreliaman (Oct 25, 2007)

Cool....could have been worse finding it crawling around on the outside !!


----------



## haz1111 (Oct 25, 2007)

Yeah thats true, it's a little strange, the container came to Australia from Italy...... so he must've had quite a ride


----------



## Moreliaman (Oct 25, 2007)

Yeah he's a bit on the thin side, wonder how long its been in there?


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Oct 25, 2007)

could have made a few stops around the world before being found here!


----------



## mattmc (Oct 26, 2007)

my id is a *nice gecko*. 
i will prayer that that lizard goes to gecko heaven because i doubt that it will be alive after the next week.


----------

